# Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?



## Peter2006 (17 Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Habe einen Serverpacket im Internet bestellt. (Managed Server)
Nachdem der Server 6 Tage funktionierte, war er plötzlich defekt.
Nach 4 Tagen wurde er reperiert und wieder online gesetellt.
Nach 8 oder 9 Tagen, selbe Problem wieder. Angeblich Festplatte kaputt, diesmal all meine Daten, die drauf waren weg. Habe daraufhin vor lauter Zorn die Kündigung gefaxt.

Diese hat das Unternehmen aber nicht akzeptiert.
Ich glaube aber dass ich Kündigen bzw. Zurücktreten darf.
1. mein Hausverstand sagt mir, das kann doch net sein, dass ich was bestell, es nicht funktioniert, sogar Schaden verursacht und dann muss ich auch noch weiterzahlen?
2. natürlich kann ich mich nicht auf meinen Hausverstand alleine verlassen, und hab mich erkundigt. Die AGBs scheinen mir fehlerhaft zu sein:
Es gibt zwar den Punkt "Dauer und Kündigung", doch dort wird nur die Dauer behandelt, nicht aber die Kündigung. Geschweige denn etwas von Rückgaberecht, kein Wort.

Und ich habe folgenden Text gefunden. (Beim Konsumentenschutz)
Internetbestellungen & Versandhandel
Konsumenten haben auch ein Rücktrittsrecht bei Verträgen, die im Fernabsatz abgeschlossen wurden. Dazu zählen:

    * Bestellungen bei einem Versandhandel
    * Teleshopping
    * Internetbestellungen

Die Frist beträgt sieben Werktage (Samstage werden nicht mitgezählt) nach Abschluss des Vertrages über eine Dienstleistung oder ab dem Eingang der bestellten Ware beim Verbraucher. Ein Absenden innerhalb der Frist reicht aus.
Die Rücktrittsfrist verlängert sich auf maximal drei Monate, wenn der Unternehmer seinen Informations- bzw. Bestätigungspflichten nicht nachkommt (z.B. Belehrung über Rücktrittsrecht, Anschrift des Unternehmers etc.).

Es war ganz klar eine Internetbestellung und weder im Vertrag noch in den AGBs steht etwas über "kündigung" noch über ein "rücktrittsrecht".
D.h. eine  Belehrung über Rücktrittsrecht lag nicht vor, erst als ich mich selbst erkundigte, fand ich dieses Recht.

Wie auch immer, jetzt flattert schon der 4. Mahnbrief ins haus.
Genauer gesagt, die erste inkasso agentur hats aufgegeben,..
jetzt ist die 2te dran,.. kommt jetzt noch eine 3te?

Ich frag mich langsam, bin ich im unrecht, kann das sein?
Was soll das mit den ganzen Inkassoagenturen, wieso klagt der nicht gleich?
Aber mit dem Rücktrittsrecht und der nichtvorhandenen Belehrung über Rücktrittsrecht, wäre ich doch im recht oder?

Thx,
Grüße Peter


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Peter2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Habe einen Serverpacket im Internet bestellt. (Managed Server)
> Nachdem der Server 6 Tage funktionierte, war er plötzlich defekt.
> ...


Man muß seinem Vertragspartner IMHO immer die Möglichkeit geben, nachzubessern. Und das (IIRC) nicht nur einmal, sondern ein paar Mal.


----------



## Peter2006 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*

üm,... versteh deine antwort nicht.

wen meinst du mit IMHO und IIRC?

und was meinst du mit nachbessern?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Peter2006 schrieb:
			
		

> wen meinst du mit IMHO und IIRC?


http://www.uwe-stoeckert.de/usenet/akronym.htm


> IMHO  In My Humble Opinion = meiner unbedeutenden Meinung nach..





> IIRC If i remember correctly = wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere


----------



## Peter2006 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*

danke ^^

.. aber wieso soll ich dem Vertragspartner so eine Möglichkeit geben. Bei einem anderen Beispiel vielleicht, aber wieso soll ich nicht von meine Recht gebrauch nehmen? 

Wenn die Festplatte 2mal (und sie soll angeblich immer neu gewesen sein), kaputt geht, ist das schon sehr mekrwürdig. Die Chance dass einem so etwas passiert ist sehr sehr klein  Und für so einen Service zahl ich nicht. 4 Tage hats gedauert, bis etwas wieder funktionierte! Hallo???


^^
mfg
Peter


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Peter2006 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wieso soll ich nicht von meine Recht gebrauch nehmen?


Wo nimmst du dieses Recht her? Du hast mit dem Anbieter einen gültigen Vertrag und er hat bereits erfolgreich seine Leistung erbracht - nur nicht dauerhaft, wegen technischer Probleme. Ein Recht auf Schadenersatz mag ich irgendwo erkennen aber keines für den Rücktritt vom Vertrag.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Peter2006 schrieb:
			
		

> danke ^^
> 
> .. aber wieso soll ich dem Vertragspartner so eine Möglichkeit geben. Bei einem anderen Beispiel vielleicht, aber wieso soll ich nicht von meine Recht gebrauch nehmen?
> 
> ...


Das deutet für mich zwar nicht unbedingt auf einen leistungsfähigen Hoster hin, aber ansonsten kann ich mich Reducal nur anschließen.


----------



## berend2805 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das deutet für mich zwar nicht unbedingt auf einen leistungsfähigen Hoster hin


Frage zwischendurch: wer ist es denn überhaupt, vielleicht ist der eine oder andere hier im Forum auch bei denen und möchte mal Anstalten zur Vorsorge treffen?


----------



## Peter2006 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*

das sehe ich anders.
Ich kauf ungern eine Katze im Sack!
Rücktrittsrecht gibt es, aber ich werde mich ohnehin noch bei einem Rechtsanwalt informieren.

Den Namen des Providers geb ich nicht bekannt. Will keinen Ruf schädigen


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Peter2006 schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich anders.
> Ich kauf ungern eine Katze im Sack!
> Rücktrittsrecht gibt es, aber ich werde mich ohnehin noch bei einem Rechtsanwalt informieren.
> 
> Den Namen des Providers geb ich nicht bekannt. Will keinen Ruf schädigen


Würde mich aber schon interessieren.
Nutze doch bitte das Kontaktformular, dann wird es nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Peter2006 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*

kann ich schon machen 

Aber ich glaube, ich bin im Recht ^^

Schließlich sind Mängel in den AGBs. Der Punkt Kündigung wird zwar in einer Überschrift erwähnt, aber das wars. 
Und vom Rücktrittsrecht werde ich auch gebrauch nehmen. Und diese werden ebenfalls nicht (und das müssen sie) in den AGBs erwähnt!


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Peter2006 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich schon machen
> 
> Aber ich glaube, ich bin im Recht ^^
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info.
Wegen der eigenen Erfahrungen: es wäre dafür hilfreich gewesen, wenn Du eine Mailadresse angegeben hättest.
Nein, ich kannte ihn nicht. Er macht aber auf den ersten Blick einen ganz passablen Eindruck.


----------



## Peter2006 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*

tja, dachte ich anfangs auch. nicht umsonst hab ich bei dem auch bestellt,... 

aber so kann man sich irren!


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Recht auf Schadenersatz mag ich irgendwo erkennen aber keines für den Rücktritt vom Vertrag.



Und auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten. In der Regel wird eine Verfügbarkeit von X% definiert. Diese bezieht sich auf ein Jahr, so dass noch kein recht auf Schadenersatz besteht, wenn dieser Prozentsatz noch nicht unterschritten ist.


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten. In der Regel wird eine Verfügbarkeit von X% definiert. Diese bezieht sich auf ein Jahr, so dass noch kein recht auf Schadenersatz besteht, wenn dieser Prozentsatz noch nicht unterschritten ist.


Richtig. Und man beachte: eine Verfügbarkeit von 99 % heißt ca. 3,5 Tage ungestrafter Komplettausfall pro Jahr.


----------



## berend2805 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				Peter2006 schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich anders.
> Ich kauf ungern eine Katze im Sack!
> Rücktrittsrecht gibt es,


Natürlich gibt es das, das hat auch niemand bisher bestritten, dass es ein Rücktrittsrecht gibt. Fraglich ist nur, ob das in Deinem speziellen Fall (schon) anwendbar ist, abgesehen davon gibt es auch noch sowas wie HGB und BGB und Pflicht zur Schadenminderung etc. etc.


----------



## SEP (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*

Da stand im ersten Posting etwas von "Konsumentenschutz" - ist österreichisches Recht anzuwenden? (nur für alle zur Klarstellung)


----------



## Wembley (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Da stand im ersten Posting etwas von "Konsumentenschutz" - ist österreichisches Recht anzuwenden? (nur für alle zur Klarstellung)


Schaut ganz danach aus. Siehe Eingangsposting:


			
				Peter2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Internetbestellungen & Versandhandel
> Konsumenten haben auch ein Rücktrittsrecht bei Verträgen, die im Fernabsatz abgeschlossen wurden. Dazu zählen:
> 
> * Bestellungen bei einem Versandhandel
> ...


Diesen Text dürfte von der österreichischen Arbeiterkammer stammen. Siehe hier:

http://wien.arbeiterkammer.at/www-397-IP-24263-IPS-3.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Peter2006 (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Server bestellung + Probleme = Inkasso x 2?*

jub, daher ist es 

nur, es gibt das gleiche EU Gesetz, nur anderer Wortlaut


----------

